# Canceling DirecTV?



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

When you cancel how long does it take for the service to be turned off? I just canceled about a half hour ago and still have service.


----------



## Joekak (Jun 4, 2008)

Should cut off at midnight


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

If you are trying to ensure that you have cancelled before taking down your receivers then you should still be able to log into your account and click refresh services and that should do it.

Hope you find what you are looking for elsewhere.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

F1 Fan said:


> If you are trying to ensure that you have cancelled before taking down your receivers then you should still be able to log into your account and click refresh services and that should do it.
> 
> Hope you find what you are looking for elsewhere.


You can't login to the website once your account is setup to disconnect. Resending authorizations will not stop your services either because your service is still active. The account will disconnect after midnight as stated earlier.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> You can't login to the website once your account is setup to disconnect. Resending authorizations will not stop your services either because your service is still active. The account will disconnect after midnight as stated earlier.


I cancelled an account earlier in the year and can still log in to the website with it. I dont have an account associated with the login now. The day I cancelled I could (and did) log in and it still had all the services. I had that account with that login until the processed all the fees after I returned the receivers.

To be honest though I didnt bother going in and try to refresh services as I didnt think about it, I just pulled the plug and waited for the boxes.


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

I recently cancelled the DirecTV service for a relative that had died. The first time I called I explained that he had died and they need to cancel the service.... after 20 minutes of being told that I wasn't the account owner and they needed a death certificate, etc. I hung up. The second time I called I just told them I was my dead relative. He only had one receiver and the service was terminated while I was on the phone with them. It took maybe 30 seconds after the CSR said it was cut off.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Do the receivers have to be returned in THEIR box they send ? Or can I use a generic box? 

Thanks

I would think as long as they get it back?


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. They turned it off between 5-6am EST. this morning, about 12 hours after I called. Now I guess I wait on the recovery box(s) to arrive.


F1 Fan said:


> Hope you find what you are looking for elsewhere.


Thanks, By going back to cable my bill will $10.00 dollars cheaper then what I had been paying with DirecTV. But I'll actually be saving about $80 dollars a month. I already had internet and basic cable (just had locals added with D* in Sept), which was $70 dollars. Going back to cable I'll get all the HD channels that I watch, plus several of the ones that I tried to watch in SD on D* (HLN, H2, QVC, BBC America, G4, E!, plus several others D* doesn't currently carry or offer. The only channel they don't have that I watch some, is MLB Network..which is no big deal last baseball season they kept re-showing the same program(s) all the time.

The DVR I'll have will be a Tivo, that in itself is a plus over the HD21-700 and HD22-200.

Overall my almost 4 years with D* I would rate the service a C+. 
The HD Channels that they offer the PQ is excellent an A+
Customer Service was a B
The SD Channels the PQ is awful F
The DVR's When they work properly are excellent, but the slowness in doing basic functions or locking up I rate them a D.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Maleman said:


> Do the receivers have to be returned in THEIR box they send ? Or can I use a generic box?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I would think as long as they get it back?


Use their boxes. Includes shipping label with tracking # they are looking for associated with that receiver return.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Maleman said:


> Do the receivers have to be returned in THEIR box they send ? Or can I use a generic box?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I would think as long as they get it back?


Not only should you use their boxes, but if you have more than 3 receivers (they can get two in a box) double check which box to put the receivers in as they have specific boxes and shipping labels with the Receiver ID on them for their tracking. This means that when you return them they scan it and it marks your account before they even have to open them and that way there is less of a chance of someone in their warehouse making a mistake and not acknowledging you sent it back.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Laker44 said:


> Thanks guys. They turned it off between 5-6am EST. this morning, about 12 hours after I called. Now I guess I wait on the recovery box(s) to arrive.
> 
> Thanks, By going back to cable my bill will $10.00 dollars cheaper then what I had been paying with DirecTV. But I'll actually be saving about $80 dollars a month. I already had internet and basic cable (just had locals added with D* in Sept), which was $70 dollars. Going back to cable I'll get all the HD channels that I watch, plus several of the ones that I tried to watch in SD on D* (HLN, H2, QVC, BBC America, G4, E!, plus several others D* doesn't currently carry or offer. The only channel they don't have that I watch some, is MLB Network..which is no big deal last baseball season they kept re-showing the same program(s) all the time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it works out best for you with them. I dont believe any one company can keep everyone happy and currently the cable company meets all your needs and Directv doesnt. I am sure that sometime in the future it may change and you come back to Directv.

My situation is slightly different. I got rid of all tv not even ota. Now we feel we want to have some tv again and so coming back to Directv even though we had other choices. And although they dont have all the channels we want in HD there were other services that are more important to us than those missing channels. Whole home DVR is one thing and streaming on an internal lan to tablets etc is another as we spend time outside a lot and in many places on our property so a fixed tv is not a good option (I have a waterproof cover for my android tablet that I use in the pool).

So we felt that these services outweighed the missing HD and so Directv works for us.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

F1 Fan said:


> Whole home DVR is one thing and streaming on an internal lan to tablets etc is another as we spend time outside a lot and in many places on our property so a fixed tv is not a good option (I have a waterproof cover for my android tablet that I use in the pool).


If you're bringing TV in the pool with you, it makes me think that there should be a 12-step program for that.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

csgo said:


> I recently cancelled the DirecTV service for a relative that had died. The first time I called I explained that he had died and they need to cancel the service.... after 20 minutes of being told that I wasn't the account owner and they needed a death certificate, etc. I hung up. The second time I called I just told them I was my dead relative. He only had one receiver and the service was terminated while I was on the phone with them. It took maybe 30 seconds after the CSR said it was cut off.


You told them that you were DEAD and they believed you?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jerry downing said:


> You told them that you were DEAD and they believed you?


Probably not. "I'm Joe Smith. Cancel my service" would do it. 
Or he could say, "I'm Joe Smith, calling from the hereafter. Cancel my service". Whatever.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

jerry downing said:


> You told them that you were DEAD and they believed you?


What's the big deal if he was dead? Hell, in Chicago he'd still be able to vote!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> What's the big deal if he was dead? Hell, in Chicago he'd still be able to vote!


And collect welfare :lol:


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

dcandmc said:


> If you're bringing TV in the pool with you, it makes me think that there should be a 12-step program for that.


Yeah it does sound extreme. Except living down here in Texas, there is only one thing to do between March and October and that is sit in the pool!

With the extreme heat you either sit inside in an air conditioned room with all the light shut out to keep out the heat (no fun!) or sit outside and keep cool by laying in the pool all day (much more fun) so then you find ways to bring the things you like to the pool. I love Formula 1 racing and it runs from February to November. If I didnt watch it outside (and I do mean we are outside unless sleeping or in work - it is too hot to cook inside too) I would never watch it.

This year we cancelled TV altogether (and just streamed some from the internet), and only came back last week - so I am good for the 12 step program - but check in next year - I may need it then :lol:


----------



## Rinkleroot (Jun 19, 2004)

I cancelled a week ago, how long does it usually take for directv to send the return boxes for leased recievers?


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

Rinkleroot said:


> I cancelled a week ago, how long does it usually take for directv to send the return boxes for leased recievers?


I canceled my service on the 2nd and received them yesterday(4 days).


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Laker44 said:


> I canceled my service on the 2nd and received them yesterday(4 days).


I received 1 in 3 days and 1 in 4.

It takes about a day after shipment back for tracking info to show up on the Fedex website.


----------

